
Import Python Functions from DNS Records - libeclipse
https://github.com/libeclipse/import-from/pull/4
======
gtsteve
That's interesting, I could imagine using that in some sort of DevOps auto-
configure situation, but DNS lookups aren't encrypted so someone malicious
could rewrite the response and control what you execute.

~~~
libeclipse
Actually Google's DNS over HTTPS API is used, so it is encrypted and also
secured using DNSSEC.

